# Ohh Goodwill, how good you treat me!



## xypex982 (Apr 16, 2009)

So today on a thrift store chain run, I find nothing even though I went to several. This has been usually lately and really I was getting really discouraged about ever finding something interesting again at one. So I was shooting with my Diana and juice box cameras when all of a sudden a friend and I drive by a Goodwill. We usually pass them up because they often have nothing old, or if they do it is really expensive, but today I felt like going, so we walk in and run to the back of it where the cameras usually are. After a second of digging we find a gem, a Fisher Price PXL 2000! Now for those of you who don't know the PXL 2000 was a cheap video camera made in the 80's that takes very low fi b/w video on audio cassettes, and has really taken up a cult following like lomography but with video. My freind and I bought it for $6,  and I just now hours later finally got it up and running! I have been trying to find one at a thrift store for months now and finally have found one, and for $6 instead of the $100-$300 they often go for! I havent been this happy since I found a Canon IVsb for $4 fully working mint condish.


Sorry if this dosn't quite apply to this section, but since I have seen 8mm cameras on here, and it has become a collectors item I asumed it would fit.


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2009)

It fits just fine in here. Can't believe you got it up and running, actually. Sounds like a great new toy for $6 - congrats!


----------



## EhJsNe (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucky duck.

Last time my happyness compared to yours is when my grandma gave me my grandpas Kodak six-20 brownie (not the box camera, one that folds out and has bellows) which is in mint condition with the box and instructions. ( like thisin Kodak, Six-20, 620 Junior camera, Model D c1934)


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Goodwill is a great place to find stuff. Not always but you must keep going. My wife is the manager of a local GW store and she tells me of how many great deals they have on a daily basis.

Congrats on the find. Now, the Canon IVSB for $4 surely beats my finding one (a kit though) for $20.


----------



## xypex982 (Apr 16, 2009)

So I dont have the switchbox that came with the camera, and having a hard time hooking it up to a tv! I heard from here that the signal coming out is RF but the plug in the camera is RCA.
(Pixelvision)

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10. Output is RF and will drive channel 3 or 4 (the jack , though, is RCA      and is traditionally used for line level signals and can be confusing when      the output jack is the same as the input jack on one's VCR. When you hook      them together they don't work, because one needs to purchase a simple adapter      from radio shack that doesn't change the signal, but just the jack so that      one can plug into the antenna/cable in on the VCR.)"


Does ANYBODY know how to hook up a PXL 2000 to a tv without the switchbox that came with it or without modding the camera itself?

[/FONT]


----------

